# Do you REALLY stand in your yak?



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

(at least all my questions will give everyone something to do while waiting for the next paddle!)

The official reviews mention standing up to sight cast pretty often. Does that really happen in reel life, or is that a bunch of sales hype?

I'm thinking tidal creeks and Lynnhaven here, not so much the Bay or ocean.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

The only time I stand in my 'Yak is to take a leak, or look around and stretch...

That said, I know several guys who constantly stand, poling along, using a fly-rod. It's all about what you wanna do.

If you wanna stand and fish, a wider yak will serve you better.

At the narrow end of fishin' Yaks is the Tarpon 160i, at 28". At the wide end is the Hobie Outback, at 34" I believe.

A few inches makes a BIG difference. 

Narrow is fast, wide is stable...


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

I own a Heritage Redfish 14, I have stood in it on a couple different occasions, but mainly it was done to test stability. I am thoroughly happy with the stability & performance I have gotten out of it to this point......PEACE OUT


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

I can stand very comfortably in my Ride 135. It is 34" wide and has the newer pontoon style bottom. I nod off in it some times.


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

Tug, looks like I will be renting/testing a Redfish at the OBX in two weeks....

Kitty Hawk Kites. $30 a day, $60 for 3 days...


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey Jdog, You gonna try to make the 757 after your big B-day celebration, if so you know where to find us or just call me @ 757-619-0179


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

The longer i've owned my tarpon, the more and more i stand in it. Used to be i'd rarely stand for more than a few seconds just to take a look around. Now i find myself poling and fishing quite a bit while standing. It's all a matter of learning to trust that secondary stability and getting a feel for it. Having the ability to stand is, without a doubt, a huge advantage when it comes to shallow water fishing, particularly sight fishing.

Two of my friends have ocean kayak drifters, and those suckers have to be some of the most stable kayaks on the market when it comes to standing. That's about the only thing i like about them though. Paddled the heritage redfish and WS ride a few times and they are also a breeze to stand and fish from.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

I've built a few canoes and kayaks and Uncdub13 is right on the money. Once you get a feel for them AND trust the resrve stability, there's nothing to standing in a yak.
You don't want to try it in a K1 racing boat, but definitely a tarpon, redfish, or ride.

A buddy's wife has a picture of he and I both standing flyfishing in this canoe







. pretty cool pic w/ both lines in the air.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Yep! all the time!


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Cory ya damn show - off .....must be nice to have a full fleet!


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

TugCapn said:


> Hey Jdog, You gonna try to make the 757 after your big B-day celebration, if so you know where to find us or just call me @ 757-619-0179




I told the wife to hold things off until Saterday. I'm definately in.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Not me, but check this out.

<embed style="width:400px; height:326px;" id="VideoPlayback" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docId=-6607000974645014963&hl=en" flashvars=""> </embed>


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Cat - a - Yak*

I saw one of those dude's down at the LIP a couple of weeks ago. Be cool if you could put some rod holders and a milk crate on one of those.

Who's going to the yak attack on Friday night? I'll be launching around 1900.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Well, yeah Cory, but you're like a god of Kayak fishing... do you even need a kayak anymore? <LOL>


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

I am nowhere near "god" status. But having an Ultimate is definately a way to walk on water.


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

sure! plenty of guys do it.
they just dont tell you how long they can, and how many times they turtle.
ken c


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

kq6 said:


> sure! plenty of guys do it.
> they just dont tell you how long they can, and how many times they turtle.
> ken c


Been there.......done that. Stood up to take a leak in my Tarpon one time.....................you know the rest:redface:


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

J_Lannon said:


> Been there.......done that. Stood up to take a leak in my Tarpon one time.....................you know the rest:redface:



hahha ....:fishing:


----------

